# U.S. Suspends Bilateral Contacts With Russia Over Syria



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

State Department: US suspends bilateral contacts with Russia over Syria - AP - breakingnews.com

Seems to me this is a bad move.

Seems to me it could cause us to stumble into a crisis. Assuming it is a stumble and not an intentional step.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think when people look back on this (assuming anyone is left) they'll say how could we have not seen WW3 coming.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The beginning of the end?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rstanek said:


> The beginning of the end?


Wait for the email.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Wait for the email.


Duh, okay


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Beginning of a distraction, in preparation for Assange's revelations of the Beast


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Few people believed or refused to believe WWII was coming. Churchill and a few others believed the signs they saw in Hitler, Mussolini, and Hirohito. War is inevitable, whether by design or accident. It's our unfortunate nature, we tend to destroy ourselves. Lot's of balls in the air and eventually one will hit the ground.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

And we keep poking and poking and poking the bear. Now the Russians are planning a civil defense drill. 40 million people heading to the bunkers. Wait, where is our civil defense. Do we have one? Yeah, its called FEMA camps.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Civil defense

Civil defense, civil defence (see spelling differences) or civil protection is an effort to protect the citizens of a state (generally non-combatants) from military attack. It uses the principles of emergency operations: prevention, mitigation, preparation, response, or emergency evacuation and recovery.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_defense


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> And we keep poking and poking and poking the bear. Now the Russians are planning a civil defense drill. 40 million people heading to the bunkers. Wait, where is our civil defense. Do we have one? Yeah, its called FEMA camps.


Taken in the light of Germany and the Czechs ordering their citizens to stockpile food, water, and a means of defending your home I would say they know something is coming. The signs are everywhere. Our leaders, of coarse, have their collective heads up their collective asses. Prepare.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Taken in the light of Germany and the Czechs ordering their citizens to stockpile food, water, and a means of defending your home I would say they know something is coming. The signs are everywhere. Our leaders, of coarse, have their collective heads up their collective asses. Prepare.


Hey, our stellar government has been doing their part. Two or three times I've heard public service announcements on the radio that urges people to have 3 days of emergency rations.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I said it a long time ago , " We are going to have a war " , " LOCK & LOAD " , Be ready it's on it's way . I just pray that I am more prepared then I am now when it happens , I still have a few things to do .


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Taken in the light of Germany and the Czechs ordering their citizens to stockpile food, water, and a means of defending your home I would say they know something is coming. The signs are everywhere. Our leaders, of coarse, have their collective heads up their collective asses. Prepare.


Yeah, my preps are defiantly on the nuclear side right now. I'm getting ready to order more KIO3 Potassium Iodate anti-radiation tablets. I need to get more NBC filters for my family gas masks. Plastic for sealing doors and windows probably wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Hey, our stellar government has been doing their part. Two or three times I've heard public service announcements on the radio that urges people to have 3 days of emergency rations.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Your on the far West aren't you Squatch? Is the broadcasts more intended for earthquakes? California is going thru some shocks right now aren't they?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My Dad said something interesting and quite telling to me at lunch the other day. He said he was always pretty sure he would die before this all comes apart. ( He is 81 ) Then he looked at me and said "I am not so sure anymore. At the rate it's going I may very well see the end before I slip out of this world." It should be noted he is not a prepper by any means, but he knows I have room for him here when it goes. I told him you load and I will shoot. He said to hell with that, get me my own rifle. I smiled and said "already done Dad, already done."


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Seeing this along with Russia moving the missile defense systems in and on top of that pulling out of the deal with reducing Uranium has really got me worried. It just scares the crap out of me that something like this is really possible and our government does nothing to try and protect and educate the citizens. What happened to the old civil defense education that was around during the 50's and 60's. Does it just not exist any longer?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Russia also backed out of the nuclear security pact as well...and basically said that we aren't doing as we promised so if anyone is breaking the rules it is the U.S.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/world/europe/russia-plutonium-nuclear-treaty.html?_r=0


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh no, I might have to tell Denton he was correct. YIKES :tango_face_wink:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The movie " The Day After" ,the scenario leading up to a full nuclear exchange is uncanny, watch that and then follow the current news.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Agree there are many many movies right now popping into my head when it comes to predictive programming. It is a bit frightening.



rstanek said:


> The movie " The Day After" ,the scenario leading up to a full nuclear exchange is uncanny, watch that and then follow the current news.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Goes to show what lengths the 12th Imam otherwise referred to as the current occupant of the White House will go to protect ISIL.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> And we keep poking and poking and poking the bear. Now the Russians are planning a civil defense drill. 40 million people heading to the bunkers. Wait, where is our civil defense. Do we have one? Yeah, its called FEMA camps.


Until she mentioned it, I had forgotten about this prophecy from Dimitri Duduman.

https://www.handofhelp.com/vision_1.php


----------

